# Question about OpenVPN 4to6



## johnlth93 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi,

I am wondering if anything know this.

I have been searching around for some times and tried lot of times.

Now i able to ipv6 assigned from server to client but there's no route to the internet.

Anyone could enlight me how to achieve this 4to6 thing?

I don't have native ipv6 that's why i trying to tap into a server's ipv6 and have a ipv6 connection on my laotop.


----------



## bauhaus (Nov 16, 2013)

You need an ipv4 to ipv6 tunnel, check this out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IPv6_tunnel_brokers


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Nov 16, 2013)

You can infact run a 4to6 tunnel over OpenVPN, however I have not been able to get it working successfully on my own just tweaking around with it.

https://www.zagbot.com/openvpn_ipv6_tunnel.html

Using a public 4to6 tunnel has its advantages and disadvantages, the main *advantage *being how easy it is to configure (I use (tunnelbroker.net) the *disadvantage *is that often you inherit various limitations such as endpoint authentication, for example you can't use tunnelbroker if you travel frequently as it gets quite annoying to have to update your settings, often ports are blocked and the connections are ratelimited.


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 17, 2013)

bauhaus said:


> You need an ipv4 to ipv6 tunnel, check this out:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IPv6_tunnel_brokers


I used HE tunnel before, it quite inconvenience as i always got different IP from my ISP (dynamic IP)

And some times i used Mobile Broadband with private IP i couldn't get HE to ping my side hence can't use the tunnel.




WebSearchingPro said:


> You can infact run a 4to6 tunnel over OpenVPN, however I have not been able to get it working successfully on my own just tweaking around with it.
> 
> https://www.zagbot.com/openvpn_ipv6_tunnel.html
> 
> Using a public 4to6 tunnel has its advantages and disadvantages, the main *advantage *being how easy it is to configure (I use (tunnelbroker.net) the *disadvantage *is that often you inherit various limitations such as endpoint authentication, for example you can't use tunnelbroker if you travel frequently as it gets quite annoying to have to update your settings, often ports are blocked and the connections are ratelimited.


I had read that article before, doesn't work exactly. I will try again when i am free.

Thanks though.


----------



## bauhaus (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is another link, looks interesting.

http://markusholtermann.eu/article/my-own-ipv6-tunnel-broker/

Good luck.


----------



## Danthe (Nov 17, 2013)

At one point I had IPv6 working over OpenVPN flawlessly. I do remember that I was using bridged mode, but I've lost the configurations since then. I'll look around and see if I can find any information pertaining to this and let you know if I find anything.


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 17, 2013)

bauhaus said:


> Here is another link, looks interesting.
> 
> http://markusholtermann.eu/article/my-own-ipv6-tunnel-broker/
> 
> Good luck.


I've generally look over it, it might work i will try it when i have free time. Thanks much.

 




Danthe said:


> At one point I had IPv6 working over OpenVPN flawlessly. I do remember that I was using bridged mode, but I've lost the configurations since then. I'll look around and see if I can find any information pertaining to this and let you know if I find anything.


I think i can get tap/bridge mode to work but i want to take advantage of the new tun-ipv6 mode if possible.


----------



## Danthe (Nov 17, 2013)

I just spent some time putting together a guide on how to set up OpenVPN TAP mode with IPv6 and then saw your last post 

I would be interested in working with OpenVPN to figure out how to get IPv6 TUN mode working, however I don't have access to a machine with IPv6 at the moment.
 
For anyone else that is looking for this information, I'll post it! I had to copy/paste the BBcode from another window, so hopefully the colors in the code blocks don't get messed up.



> If you've been allocated a /48, I suggest assigning a /64 to the server side OpenVPN interface.
> If you've been allocated a /64, try using a /80 on your server side OpenVPN interface.
> 
> As an example, lets say that your provider has allocated *2001:db8:100:222::/64* to you.
> ...


----------



## Nyr (Nov 17, 2013)

All that workarounds are not needed anymore.

As Danthe said, OpenVPN 2.3 now supports IPv6 natively, but you need a small subnet for the setup.


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 18, 2013)

Danthe said:


> I just spent some time putting together a guide on how to set up OpenVPN TAP mode with IPv6 and then saw your last post
> 
> I would be interested in working with OpenVPN to figure out how to get IPv6 TUN mode working, however I don't have access to a machine with IPv6 at the moment.
> 
> ...


Yea, i would like to take advantage of the new tun-ipv6.

But someone might fine your post to be useful though.

I do got some LES with IPv6 if you wanted but it's a couple of /128 instead of a subnet though.


----------

